# Key operated breaker



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.baybreakersonline.com/pd...ments/2003.2/SQARED/SQAREDC00001_8_10_6_2.pdf


Can't possibly be for LOTO :laughing:

What are the intended uses?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Prevent unauthorized personel from monkeying with the breaker.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Fire Alarm, Security, and Mission Critical Systems.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Is that key special to the breaker or is it just an allen head?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Prevent unauthorized personel from monkeying with the breaker.


Again, no kiddin huh?

I think I was looking for intended uses. (Thanks JH) 

But thanks 480- I sure know how to inflate my post count now...:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Fredman said:


> Again, no kiddin huh?
> 
> I think I was looking for intended uses. (Thanks JH)
> 
> But thanks 480- I sure know how to inflate my post count now...:whistling2:


What do you do for a living? Not sarcastic I am serious!
Have you ever worked in a data center or hospital?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> What do you do for a living? Not sarcastic I am serious!
> Have you ever worked in a data center or hospital?


No I have not. Is this another what can I ask as an electrician thread? 

Thanks for the worthless reply.


Oh - OK I get it... 

5829 posts... Seriously - what do YOU DO for a living??


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The qo key operated breakers just take an Allen wrench. You can achieve the same result by adding a qo1lo adapter to the regular breaker for 1/50th the cost.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Fredman said:


> No I have not. Is this another what can I ask as an electrician thread?
> 
> Thanks for the worthless reply.
> 
> ...


NO you sarcastically jumped on 480, then when I asked/questioned your experience because you cannot see the LOGIC of a device you whine, piss moan and groan. Well I am sorry, in this case your experience and ability to see beyond the aspect of the trade you work in shows a lack of intelligence.

Not having experience is one thing and is not a problem we all are in different aspects of the trade. Not being able to see outside the old cliche "BOX", shows a lack of depth. Not because you do not understand but because YOU jumped on logical responses.

Sorry if you are/were offended.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Fredman said:


> No I have not. Is this another what can I ask as an electrician thread?
> 
> Thanks for the worthless reply.
> 
> ...


Brian asked you a legit question and was not intended to be a cheap shot 

Your remark was way out of line :no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Lets look at it differently, there are applications where the person/person's in charge feel the want to restrict the turning off or resetting of certain circuit.
If the circuit breaker controls a device with an automatic operation someone could be hurt if the device was restarted when some untrained individual rest or turned on a CB. Additionally this device prohibits someone from randomly turning off a device that may be critical to a sites operation.

While there or other options, often these options are not considered adequate for what ever reason.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

brian john said:


> If the circuit breaker controls a device with an automatic operation someone could be hurt if the device was restarted when some untrained individual rest or turned on a CB.


I don't think this device qualifies for LOTO.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fredman said:


> Again, no kiddin huh?
> 
> I think I was looking for intended uses. (Thanks JH)
> 
> But thanks 480- I sure know how to inflate my post count now...:whistling2:


 
"Intended use?" OK... it's intended to prevent unauthorized people from f***ing with the breaker. Just like door locks are intended to keep unathorized people out of certain rooms or buildings, and car locks are to keep unathorized people out of vehicles that aren't theirs, and keyed switches are intended to prevent unathorized people from f***ing with them.

Maybe I don't want the janitor, who has access to an electrical panel in a hospital, from turning off the fire alarm system. Maybe I don't want the staff in an office from turning off the security alarm system. Maybe I don't want kids from turning off the sump pump circuit in my house.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

brian john said:


> What do you do for a living? Not sarcastic I am serious!




When can an electrician ask a question?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

JayH said:


> I don't think this device qualifies for LOTO.


I agree, this is not LOTO.


----------



## Hertz Electric (Dec 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> NO you sarcastically jumped on 480, then when I asked/questioned your experience because you cannot see the LOGIC of a device you whine, piss moan and groan. Well I am sorry, in this case your experience and ability to see beyond the aspect of the trade you work in shows a lack of intelligence.
> 
> Not having experience is one thing and is not a problem we all are in different aspects of the trade. Not being able to see outside the old cliche "BOX", shows a lack of depth. Not because you do not understand but because YOU jumped on logical responses.
> 
> Sorry if you are/were offended.


 BRIAN JOHN, YOU NEED TO CHILL OUT, ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN, IF NOT, DON'T LET THE VIRTUAL DOOR HIT YOU ON THE WAY OUT.

REGARDS 
HERTZ ELECTRIC


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hertz Electric said:


> BRIAN JOHN, YOU NEED TO CHILL OUT, ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN, IF NOT, DON'T LET THE VIRTUAL DOOR HIT YOU ON THE WAY OUT.
> 
> REGARDS
> HERTZ ELECTRIC


the troll crawled out from under the bridge


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hertz Electric said:


> BRIAN JOHN, YOU NEED TO CHILL OUT, ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN, IF NOT, DON'T LET THE VIRTUAL DOOR HIT YOU ON THE WAY OUT.
> 
> REGARDS
> HERTZ ELECTRIC


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hertz Electric said:


> BRIAN JOHN, YOU NEED TO CHILL OUT, ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN, IF NOT, DON'T LET THE VIRTUAL DOOR HIT YOU ON THE WAY OUT.
> 
> REGARDS
> HERTZ ELECTRIC


LOL!!!!!!!! Brian John probably knows more about electricity than you could ever hope to.... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> NO you sarcastically jumped on 480, then when I asked/questioned your experience because you cannot see the LOGIC of a device you whine, piss moan and groan. Well I am sorry, in this case your experience and ability to see beyond the aspect of the trade you work in shows a lack of intelligence.
> 
> Not having experience is one thing and is not a problem we all are in different aspects of the trade. Not being able to see outside the old cliche "BOX", shows a lack of depth. Not because you do not understand but because YOU jumped on logical responses.
> 
> Sorry if you are/were offended.


480 gave me the usual quick "shoot from the hip" obvious reply (In a total of 3 minutes). This generic reply did leave a certain impression. He gave a much more detailed response after realizing I was asking for typical applications. Thank you 480 for that. Sorry for the post comment. I have actually learned things from you. 

But then (BJ) :thumbup::laughing: comes out of nowhere offering the old worn out "are you an electrician" comment sounding like the typical arrogant ass jerk that I'm sure he can't resist being. Can't see the logic - my ass. :laughing: 
I only asked a simple question. Know it all sounding crap responses like BJ's keep greener electricians from learning much of anything. 

By the way those shirts are about as gay as the day is long. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JayH said:


> I don't think this device qualifies for LOTO.


NOT LOTO, but if the CB trips and is reset by an unknowing dufus on the assembly line there could be safety issues.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> When can an electrician ask a question?


Any time he wants BUT his responses to any replies were (at least IMO) sarcastic.

Believe me I thought about that post as I typed my response.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> Any time he wants BUT his responses to any replies were (at least IMO) sarcastic.
> 
> Believe me I thought about that post as I typed my response.


Sure, whatever. I suggest you switch to decaf. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Fredman said:


> Sure, whatever. I suggest you switch to decaf. :laughing:


Fred.. your wrong about Brian. :no:

He is one of the smartest guys on the block and you could learn a lot from him if you opened your ears and shut your mouth.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fredman said:


> 480 gave me the usual quick "shoot from the hip" obvious reply (In a total of 3 minutes). This generic reply did leave a certain impression. .........


Next time someone asks a question, I'll wait so I can finish researching it fully and publish my dissertation before I post. I will correspond with all the experts out there and get their response concerning the matter. I will spend countless hours in research libraries across the world taking copious notes. I will check and double check my work, cross-index it for future reference, and dutifully spell-check it manually. Only when I have translated it into 138 languages will I post it.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Next time someone asks a question, I'll wait so I can finish researching it fully and publish my dissertation before I post. I will correspond with all the experts out there and get their response concerning the matter. I will spend countless hours in research libraries across the world taking copious notes. I will check and double check my work, cross-index it for future reference, and dutifully spell-check it manually. Only when I have translated it into 138 languages will I post it.


Can you email me first? :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Next time someone asks a question, I'll wait so I can finish researching it fully and publish my dissertation before I post. I will correspond with all the experts out there and get their response concerning the matter. I will spend countless hours in research libraries across the world taking copious notes. I will check and double check my work, cross-index it for future reference, and dutifully spell-check it manually. Only when I have translated it into 138 languages will I post it.


THIS is why your a TOOL :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


Alright you owe me a laptop. LMAO

Charlie:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fredman said:


> Can you email me first? :thumbup::laughing:


You must contact me. I'll be busy sorting through the 14,280,000 Google hits.



Black4Truck said:


> THIS is why your a TOOL :laughing: :thumbsup:


you're.



Charlie K said:


> Alright you owe me a laptop. LMAO
> 
> Charlie:laughing:


Why? Doesn't yours have a CapLock key?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Next time someone asks a question, I'll wait so I can finish researching it fully and publish my dissertation before I post. I will correspond with all the experts out there and get their response concerning the matter. I will spend countless hours in research libraries across the world taking copious notes. I will check and double check my work, cross-index it for future reference, and dutifully spell-check it manually. Only when I have translated it into 138 languages will I post it.


If nothing else you are a wizard with the words.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Fredman said:


> Sure, whatever. I suggest you switch to decaf. :laughing:


Fred I THOUGHT, and this is my understanding of the post, I felt 480 (all BS aside one of the more knowledgeable electricians on this site) adequately answered your question I thought your response was from the hip and rude.
Maybe just misunderstanding between posters.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Next time someone asks a question, I'll wait so I can finish researching it fully and publish my dissertation before I post. I will correspond with all the experts out there and get their response concerning the matter. I will spend countless hours in research libraries across the world taking copious notes. I will check and double check my work, cross-index it for future reference, and dutifully spell-check it manually. Only when I have translated it into 138 languages will I post it.


You only need 137 languages posted here. The dude who posted in Klingon got banned.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> Fred I THOUGHT, and this is my understanding of the post, I felt 480 (all BS aside one of the more knowledgeable electricians on this site) adequately answered your question I thought your response was from the hip and rude.
> Maybe just misunderstanding between posters.


Fair'nuff. 

Just call me Fredman, the defender of stupid questions. 











No... skip that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was in a panel in the business office of a local gas utility some months back, and they had about 15 key-operated QOB's in the one panel. That's a metric sh!t ton of money, at 40 bucks a pop. Makes me wonder why they just didn't lock the panel door.


----------

